# Why is there streak marks??



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

How do you get a nice smooth finish when painting a wall. I don't have problems with flat paint but when I use satin or semi gloss I run into this problem. After the paint dries I can see roller marks. I use sherwin williams super paint. 

Will sanding between coats help?


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

AHS said:


> Will sanding between coats help?


Yes it will. Also try not to put to much pressure on the roller while you paint. Light even pressure is the best.

You could also try the paint additive Floetrol, made by the flood company. It helps a lot with flow out and leveling. They advertise a spray like finish with brush and roll.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Three biggest causes of roller marks:

1) Cheap Paint
2) Cheap roller sleeves
3) Poor technique

Any one of the three and you're a good candidate for marks

Now I've never used Super Paint, but the SWP products I have used have been pretty good

What sleeve are you using? What nap?
Should be at least a top quality poly min. 1/2"
I'd recommend at least a 50/50 wool/poly

Are you trying to squish out all the paint from the sleeve?
A quality thick nap sleeve and you should be laying the paint down rather than squishing it out


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm a frequent user of superpaint, and I never have troubles like that. Superpaint sets up very QUICK! If you let it sit any amount of time and touch it again...toast. Takes speed and skill to do a 6 panel door without streaking. As for walls, if you're rolling and seeing tracks it's most definitely a technique issue. 

Very light pressure, good sleeves, etc like slick and humble said is what you need. Try moving the roller quick enough when rolling that it can flare open. Don't depress the roller, use lots of paint and light pressure moving quickly. If you've ever used lambswool you would understand this better. When you're rolling a wall, always keep a slight pressure on the leading edge of the roller, and the softer trailing edge will erase any tracks you might make.


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey, Slick, AAapaint

Good on ya, mates, good advice- lay it down, smooth it out, watch your technique, work it...


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

you can also have these problems if your roller is to dry.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*Wet 2 Wet*

Also remember that with anything other than flat always roll wet to wet. 
roll from top of wall to the bottom of wall then across unlike me who does the top half of the wall across then the bottom across.


----------



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the pointers. I think my problem is pushing to hard on the roller & not having enough paint on it. 

I've never painted wet on wet before. That seems more like one thick coat to me.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

ok this might just be the answer i am looking for...i usually roll the top 1/2 of the wall then the bottom 1/2 of the wall and i can see where i have overlapped the top 1/2 and the bottom 1/2....this is especially a problem when i paint a 2 story walls and its driving me crazy...i'm using purdy 1/2 dove rollers and usually ben.moore regal eggshell...is this what you fellas are talking about when you say roller marks???and if it is i think i'm squishing the paint out instead of rolling it and need to roll from top to bottom..esp. with dark colors right???.whats flare open mean???


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The worst offender is trying to 'stretch' the paint. If you're trying to get the 600 sq,ft. per gal. that the can label says, you gonna have problems. FloTrol is good, ratchet up your roller and apply liberally.

The cost of paint is nothing compared to the price of labor.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks for the reply..flotrol.....how much do you put in the can and do you do it on the job or do they do that at the paint store??and again what does flare open mean??


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

What do ya call it when a handcuffed naked fella wipes him bumb on the sidewalk before being stuffed in the squad car?

Streak marks.

Bob


----------



## hack_houslege (Feb 17, 2005)

"what does flare open mean??"

I've never heard the term "flare open", but i would say it describes the fluffing action wall paint has on a natural roller sleeve when the thickness of the spread material and its relative wetness and rolling pressure are all in harmony. The sleeve and paint will produce a characteristic crackling sound as the paint pulls at the sleeve fibers, keeping the nap of the roller workable. No crackling sound means you've started to dry roll which will flatten the rollers nap- reducing the sleeves ability to absorb paint on subsequent dunks and producing poor stippling on your walls.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Someone here asked about doing 2-story walls in a sheen.
We roll a stripe or two on the top half, then roll a stripe or two on the lower half. Then back up to the top, then to the bottom. After 3 or 4 of these, go back and backroll from the middle of the top section to the middle of the bottom section. This should effectively blend in the two seperately rolled areas (top to bottom). Plus, the middle of the wall is the first part that hits your eye. If there is a transition to be seen on the wall, 2/3 of the way up, or 2/3 of the way down is where I would want it. Lower or higher than where your eye travels automatically. Does this make sense? I had a couple crown n cokes today.


----------



## rws (Nov 26, 2004)

AHS said:


> How do you get a nice smooth finish when painting a wall. I don't have problems with flat paint but when I use satin or semi gloss I run into this problem. After the paint dries I can see roller marks. I use sherwin williams super paint.
> 
> Will sanding between coats help?


A much easier product for you to work with if you have to use SW is Cashmire.Add some flotrol use a 3/8th white dove and you may have a sprayed like finish with 0 roller pattern.The eggshells will look better after a few days drying.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You still have to know how to apply paint. HGTV is a ruse!


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

pro guy...ok if i get this correctly you do roll the top 1/4 of a wall then 2/4th of the wall 3/4 of the wall 4/4 of the wall(or bottom of the wall) you do this 2 x or 2 coats of paint then you back roll the 2/3 top of the wall then the 1/3 of the wall(as long as the 2/3 is not visually a bad spot) ...i hope your not saying that you have to do 3/4 coats of paint???


----------

